# Spinning- Do I have to use a knitty noddy?



## sheb61

I'm a new spinner. Just plied my first two yarns. I just rolled it into a ball. Is that ok?


----------



## 5Pat

I have only been spinning for 4 years. I used a knitting noddy to skein the yarn so that I can wash the skein. I let it hung dry. One spinner said you are setting the twist.

Knitting Noddy can be made out of PCV pipes. I hope someone with more experience then me answer this question.


----------



## makeitsew2750

Do a search for PVC niddy noddy and you will find a DIY for one that will only cost you a couple of dollars if you have to buy the materials. After you have plied you do need to make the yarn into a skein and tie it in 4 sections then soak in warm water for awhile gently wring it out and blot it with a dry towel and hang it to dry sometimes to straighten out the twist and even the skein out you can whack it a few times, I usually do this just to full the plies together slightly and make it look uniform. Have fun with your new found craft.


----------



## 5Pat

I was having a senior moment when I type PCV. Thanks for correcting me. When you tie the yarn make sure that you don't tie it too tight. I made this mistakes. I used crochet thread, which I have a large stash of.


----------



## wordancer

I have skeined using kitchen chair's backs.


----------



## deemail

they are also used for approximating the length of your yarn...each round is 4 times the length of your nittynoddy. I made mine from copper and as it is 18" long, each round is 2yds ... then tie, wash, hang, dry and roll into balls (center-pull) or cakes (with yarn winder).


----------



## makeitsew2750

FYI I don't put my yarn into balls until I am ready to use them for a project feeling that it lets the yarn breathe leaving it in skeins and less tension on the yarn but this is just my 2 cents also a lot of times the skeins feel dry but can still have some moisture so left in skeins it makes sure that it is totally dry.


----------



## desireeross

I skein directly onto my swift from the bobbin. Then I set it. I used to use a niddy noddy but I felt this was a bit quicker. I have up to 800 yards on a bobbin and my pvc niddy noddy would collapse on me


----------



## Cdambro

sheb61 said:


> I'm a new spinner. Just plied my first two yarns. I just rolled it into a ball. Is that ok?


Congrats on plying your first two yarns. I am in the fairly new spinning group. Did you wash/soak it to set the twist? I do use a knitty noddy to hold the yarn and put scraps around 4 parts to keep it in place while I soak it. You don't have to use a knitty noddy, you can use the back of a chair. I watched a lot of YouTube videos to see how to spin and how to finish the yarn after plying. They are so helpful.


----------



## mama879

Congrats on your first plying and a skein. You should wet finish the yarn to set the twist. Then after it dries if you want to put it into a ball go ahead. Welcome to the topic.


----------



## mama879

Here is a picture of the one DH made for me out of pvc. It is for a yard so when you wrap it around the outside you have a yard when you take it off if you count one side then double that is how many yards you have. It does come in handy. This picture of course was taken last Dec. Cookie making day. lol lol Guess that will happen again real soon.


----------



## DanielS

Congratulations on your first plied yarn.
I do not have a knitty noddy, but when I dye yarn, like Cdambro above, I use the back of a chair to skein the yarn. If I want a longer skein, I use the back of two chairs. It is simple and serves the purpose.


----------



## shepherd

I have one that I bought when it was on the list for a class I was taking - have never used it. First I used the back of a chair or someone's 2 hands. Then I somehow accumulated a collection of antique yarn winders and swifts (will try to find the pics). I always make a skein of hand spun, wet it and hand it with a weight on it to dry - to set the twist - before using the ball-winder.


----------



## amoamarone

desireeross said:


> I skein directly onto my swift from the bobbin. Then I set it. I used to use a niddy noddy but I felt this was a bit quicker. I have up to 800 yards on a bobbin and my pvc niddy noddy would collapse on me


Good idea!


----------



## sheb61

Thank you all so much. I am getting a pvc knitty noddy.


----------



## Maginel

I always use a niddy noddy. Helps me measure and I store it in a twist. When ready to knit I use the ball winder. There is no one absolute way about this, you will find your path in the land of wool.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll

So to sum up. Spin, ply (if desired), make in to skein, whether on knitty knotty or some sort of sturdy measured length, ties to support (loosely), soak in warm water, this sets the twist and allows the yarn to bloom and make beautiful! From there, allow skein to dry. Gently twist into the traditional skein fold. Wool especially should never be made into any sort of ball until ready to use, as wool has a memory to it and it will stretch/mold into shape making the final created piece, not as supple as possible. This is how I do it! ????


----------



## janetec

Glad to hear you are getting a pvc knitty noddy. In the meantime, skein your ball of yarn around the back of wooden or folding chair, wet it, and hang to dry. This will help to set the twist and will help to keep the plied yarn from untwisting. Be sure to tie off the skein in approximately 4 places using a figure 8. After it is dry, attach a tag with the yardage so you know for later usage.

Spinning is soooooo much fun!


----------

